# flea and worm pre europe trip



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All,
its the first time travelling with the dog to europe in a couple of weeks on her new passport, but I am a little confused.

I was aware that we needed to get the dog de wormed and Ticked before we came BACK to the UK but I have just had a note from the vet saying that we need to get her de fleaed and wormed at the vets PRIOR to going??

I am confused about this as we keep the dog on Program flea treatment and monthy worming tablets so what is this all about?

Also is it FLEA and WORM or TICK and WORM as I keep reading contradicting posts.

thank you
Lee


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

AFAIK If you have got the pets passport, i.e. rabies, bloodtest completed, then no further treatment is required to *leave the UK*.
However I treated my dog for fleas and ticks (same treatment for both).at home with off-the-shelf products.
You do have to have flea/tick and worm treat between 48 and 24 hours prior to returning to the UK.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

If you are going on a day trip then the treatment must be given in the uk to comply with the regs.

Perhaps your vet is confused?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Pets Passport is all that is needed to leave UK. (unless only going for a day trip which reading your other post re Italy I am assuming it isn't a day trip).

Tick and worm treatment must be done at a vets 24 to 48 hours before booking in for return trip to UK. Does not have to be done near Calais can be done further a field. We tend to have a vets appointment within a few hours or days trip of Calais so that we are not hanging around Calais.

Usually treatment is with Frontline (pippette) and Dronta/Drontal Plus (either tablets or injection). we tend to take our own with us for the vet to administer but you can have it supplied by the French vet. We also often buy Frontline in France as they do a pack of six cheaper than the UK.

Also do not have an anti-rabies yearly as the pets passport should show the validity date of the anti-rabies given to your dog. This is the date to adhere to as it is this date checked when coming back into UK. some vets will tell you it needs to be done yearly and that is WRONG. 

It is only required yearly in europe if in a country for 3 months or more. Your pet would then come under that countrys rules for residency.

Make sure when you have the tick & worm treatment prior to UK entry that the vet completes the pets passport PROPERLY as, if the DATE, TIME, VETS SIGNATURE AND STAMP are not entered correctly will cause problems.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just a thought and I might be barking up the wrong tree :wink: are you sure it is for normal flea and worms ? I just wondered if your vet is warning you ref heartworm ? if that is the case see the sticky at the top of the forum ref heartworm and sandfly etc http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html

we did treat our dogs on our last trip with advantix and advantage..............it isn't required as part of the pet passport, you can also use scalibor collars.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Right OK! Well that is one less worry \ expense!!

Can I just confirm that it is Flea and worm treatment they must have at the vets 24-48 hours before return?

As stated the dog is using frontline for fleas which is applied monthly, do they just double dose her?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Practick does fleas and ticks and is used in the same manner as most flea treatments. This combined with worming should be fine i would have thought!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I wouldn't double dose her. I know Patrick the vet at Forges was concerned that as we had been using Advantix/Advantage for prevention of problems with heartworm etc etc that there was a period of time between the two.

I am not sure if Patrick as email but I am sure that he would help you to make sure everything is ok.

Have you made sure that you are ok with the heartworm etc ?

A couple of other links for you
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-45800.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46703.html


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

OK I have read all the posts on heart worm etc but they all seem to state portugal and spain as the problem areas?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lee with you saying Europe in your original post I am not sure where you are going ? so thought I would point out these things, as alot of folk don't realise (I know I didn't before our first trip).

Nette


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All, thank you for the information. I have just been back to the vets to get another problem looked at and she is ADAMENT that we must get the dog in 24/48 hrs BEFORE we leave!!!

She told me that we will have problems leaving the country otherwise

I am going to call defra I think 

So much for the vet being a pet passport specialist!!


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

OK, spoke to Will at defra (+44 (0)870 241 1710) we only need the tick and worm PRIOR TO RETURN!

Just as you all stated!

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

r6demon said:


> Hi All, thank you for the information. I have just been back to the vets to get another problem looked at and she is ADAMENT that we must get the dog in 24/48 hrs BEFORE we leave!!!
> 
> She told me that we will have problems leaving the country otherwise
> 
> ...


Direct your vet to MHF :wink: and ask her to read all these posts.

We have left the UK via the tunnel twice now and no one has even looked at my dogs.


----------

